# First Aikido Class



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 17, 2004)

Greetings -
I train in self-defense / MMA but have an opportunity to train with four people once a week who are trading for mat time at our dojo.  So I took my first Aikido class tonight!
What a kick!  I was impressed.  Fun, too.

The class sure seemed to move fast, though.  My brain is still spinning.  And I'm afraid I'm completely lost with the language.

Can someone clue me in on some of the common terminology that is used?  There seemed to be a special word for attacker and one for defender, perhaps?  They seemed to yell "hai" a lot.  That's "yes," no?  Why?  When?
And are the techniques named with Japanese words?  

Also, they seemed to bow a lot.  Is there a common standard I should know in bowing - I bow to each partner before and after we train?  Or is this school-respective?  Is there anything else I should know?  I'd love any tips you can give me. 

Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 17, 2004)

Whoa...easy there  ...What exactly are you wanting to know?

If common types of attacks:

Katate =wrist
Kata = shoulder
Shomen = front of head,used in conjunction with "uchi" as in Shomen Uchi, it means strike with open hand to the front of the head
Yokomen = side,side of head,again,when used with "uchi",means open hand strike to side of head/neck
Dori = to grab/seize,when used with Katate it becomes Katate Dori or "wrist grab"
Tsuki = thrust,usually a "punch" as in munetsuki,or punch to the midsection,or Shomen Tsuki or punch to the face, a purely linear energy.

Hai means yes
Dozo means please or please do so. You will hear these quite a bit!

Attacker = Uke
Defender = Nage/Tori/Sh'te depends on what "style" your studying.

A good rule of thumb concerning Aikido.....when in doubt..bow! 

Good luck in your training! If you have any more questions,I will do my best to answer or find somebody who knows the answer.


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE:  Whoa...easy there  ...What exactly are you wanting to know?

LOL  Everything!

But that's a great start.   Printing it out now... 

Then _Uchi_ would be open hand strike.  And _mune_, midsection.  I remember hearing the words Uke and Nage. Thanks SO much.  I'm sure I will be back here with many more questions.
:asian: 
Hmmm. I think my elbow hurts. _ <touches elbow>_  Yep.  Hurts.


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 17, 2004)

Back already.  What do the words kyu and dan mean?  Are these ranking words?


----------



## Paul B (Sep 17, 2004)

No problem at all! I wish you the best. Just be sure to keep in mind that terminology varies from style to style. If you are studying Aikikai or at a school affiliated with the Aikikai,these terms should be appropriate.

I can relate to your enthusiasm,just try to remember to keep that attitude through the tough times! Like when you get to work on Sankyo!(You'll see):angel: :lol:


----------



## Paul B (Sep 17, 2004)

Yep, Kyu means "class"  As in Ikkyu means a student of the first class,usually denoted by a brown belt. Kyu is a word used for "mudansha" or "unranked" meaning before black belt,which is a "Dan" or "yudansha",which means ranked or attained level. So a Nidan would be a 2nd "Dan" or 2nd Degree black belt.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2004)

there is plenty of Aikido experts here any questions, and we'll be happy to answer them. I may be no expert, but I have a good two years in it. 

If you continue training in Aikido, you'll find it is very exciting. good luck, 



Kyle


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi ThatWasAKick!

    Welcome to the Aikido section (and the LLR)!  I'm glad you enjoyed the Aikido class you visited.  

http://www.aikidofaq.com/  and   http://www.aikiweb.com/ are two good websites with plenty of info and terminology.  Don't worry about being overwhelmed with everything.  It'll make sense over time if you keep going.

    My Aikido dojo is a mix of Aikikai and Yoshikan and the atmosphere is pretty relaxed.  That's really because all the high ranking people are relaxed and like to joke around.  Most of the time we don't say "Hai" for anything but we do bow to sensei and our partners before and after practicing but every now and then somebody forgets.  Since we are relaxed and we're like a family, it's no big deal.  Every place could be a little different depending on the people.  

    Robyn  :asian:


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks much for the clarification on kyu / dan and for the great websites.  I didn't realize I'd be studying a foreign language when I signed up for this. <grin>

Opal D, my dojo is also very informal and like family, especially at the upper belt levels, so the formality of this class threw me.   I want to be respectful of their style, but don't want to be bobbing like a dashboard doll, either.  The "When In Doubt, Bow" rule sounds good to me, at least until it's not all so overwhelming and I get the hang of it.
It will be fun.  How often in Western culture do we get to bow?

You guys are great.  Thanks for the warm welcome, encouragement, and veiled threats (Sankyo!), LOL.  :uhyeah:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, no one is going to get angry because you bow too much! HAHA!  

 Im studying NGA and this is the BEST FUN Ive had and not fear going to jail for it!   Even though were no of a traditional line of Aikido, we still adhear to many of the traditions.  Formal bows are from seiza, informal bows are from standing. We respect our Sensei and each other.  Its not like being in the military, but were not cut loose for doing whatever we want either, its a nice balance,not feeling all tensed up just being there.  I look forward to class every Mon and Wed nite.  Wish I could do more, but Id likely just burn myself out if I did!

 Good luck, have fun, be patient... Its all good!
 Andrew


----------

